# Moin Moin



## orchknurz (24. August 2004)

TACH alle zusammen. bin ein neuling in der szene und wollt mal fragen wo es in nürnberg und umgebung gute bikes zu kaufen gibt??? weil ein neues hardtail muß her.- 
auch bin ich auf der suche nach guten trails und touren in nürnberg/lauf/hersbruck und umgebung.
würd mich freun wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt..........
bis denn, Orchknurz


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

hmm .... was willst Du denn ausgeben, wie hart soll es sein (Federgabel ja/nein) ?
ERzähl mal noch etwas mehr von Dir und dem geplanten Einsatzbereich (mehr Touren / Waldautobahnen / Trails / CC / usw.) .

Zu den Touren .... wir schreiben fast immer hier rein wenn wir uns treffen und da darfste auch als Neuling jederzeit mit, mir selbst ging es vor einiger Zeit wie Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (24. August 2004)

HI, also fahre bis jetzt nur hardtail ohne feder etc. wird auch als alltags bike genutzt das heißt arbeit/einkaufen einfach alles. 
ein neues rein für den sport muß jetzt her . darf +- 1500 kosten und sollte ne verstellbare gabel haben. und auch mit xt ausgestattet sein. was ich vor habe zu fahren??? weiß z.b. nicht mal was cc bedeutet...
aber touren taugen mir, am nürnberger tiergarten gefällts mir auch ganz gut. nur mit dem alten bike hab ich dort nichts zu suchen . war auch nur 2 mal dort.
möchte mich nicht auf was bestimmtes versteifen. sondern wie es die zeit erlaubt und was grade laune macht. bin eben für alles offen
grüße Flo


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2004)

hallo nochmal,

das ist ja ganz wunderbar. wieder jemand der bequem sein alltagseinkaufshobel zum SSP umbauen kann *gg*

betreffend des neuen HT = Hartails enke ich durchaus, das du für 1500 eoronen was nettes bekommst. wobei ich lieber einen guten rahmen + gabel nehmen würde und ansonsten LX sicher erstmal ausreicht ;-)) shops gibt es hier ja einige. wobei die meisten inzwischen übers ww kaufen bzw zu stadler rennen um sich zu informieren. kannst ja mal in das forumteil "kaufberatung" fgehen und dein anliegen posten. hier bekommst du sicher hilfe.

P.S. wann kannst du denn immer so biken? unter tags? abends? nur am we??

grüße coffee


----------



## orchknurz (24. August 2004)

HI COFFE,
naja mein alltags teil hat halt komplett xt. ist zwar schon alt und schaut lächerlich aus aber funzt immer noch nach vielen vielen km.
daher sollte das neue halt auch xt haben. Hmmm
hab schon überlegt fürs gleiche geld was gebrauchtes zu suchen was wirklich gut ausgestattet ist, aber ob des so gut is??? hat ja nen grund wenn jemand sein gutes stück hergibt. oder
BIKEN: logisch am we. also das fängt so samstag mittag um 12 an. (arbeit) und unter der woche halt selten vor 18:00 (arbeit).
hast ja einige schöne bikes wie auf den bildern zu sehn. was schnelles mit ultegra kommt evtl. auch noch dazu. nur net alles auf einmal....                    was,wann und wo fährst du so ???? 
Mfg, Flo


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2004)

Hi,

momenta fahre ich nur "kleine" sachen (aus gesundheitlichen gründen) meist nehmen mich dabei Torturking, frazer, blacksurf und alle anderen in die mangel    weil mit mehreren machts einfach mehr spaß.

wegen bike. xt ist sicher leichter wielx aber besser? nicht unbedint. kommt eben auf die km zahl pro jahr an, auf pflege usw. gebraucht ist halt immer so eine sache. mann kann glück aber eben auch pech haben  

grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

Die Frage ist auch wie es um Deine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten bestellt ist.

Willst Du ein komplettes von der Stange (und für 1500,- bekommt man da auch was wirklich ordentliches) oder einen Eigenbau.

Beratung bekommste hier zur Genüge und die Erfahrung kommt beim Schrauben, das weis ich aus eigener Erfahrung (und die ein oder andere helfende Hand ist hier auch dabei)

Zu den Touren .... da geht sicher was in nächster Zeit !


----------



## Beelzebub (24. August 2004)

für 1500,- bekommste wirklich was gutes. befolge mal coffee´s tipp bzw. hier im frankenforum gibts nen tread namens "gute bikeshops in nbg und umgebung" sicher auch hilfreich.


btw. Heidi heisse ich nur für Joe Breeze   ansonsten Beelze oder Alex wie mich meine mami genannt hat


----------



## BergabHeizer (24. August 2004)

um mal gleich von vornherein zu sagen der downhill in nbg is zu teuer nur so´n kleiner tip nebenbei. schau mal nach neumarkt zum sport and more da bekommst du für 1500 was ordentliches.
Gruß
BgH


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> btw. Heidi heisse ich nur für Joe Breeze   ansonsten Beelze oder Alex wie mich meine mami genannt hat


Veto ..... bist Du nicht mehr meine kleine Stute ? 
War Dir mein Atem am Po während der WM zu heiß ? 
Liebst Du mich nicht mehr ? 
Darf ich Dir jemals wieder den Schaum gebremster Männlichkeit schenken ?


Ich will weiter Heidi zu Dir sagen     

Denke daran wer in Deine Nippel gepustet hat und Dich auch mit Deiner künstlichen Oberweite akzeptieren kann


----------



## Beelzebub (24. August 2004)

welcher atem???  dachte du konntest mir nicht folgen  verm. war ich nur so fast weil ich wusste das du hinter mir bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (24. August 2004)

naja selbst bauen ist so ne sache.... auf was es bei der zusammenstellung ankommt ??? daher brauch ich halt beratung, wa gestern in einem bikestore der zwar nen guten eindruck macht , aber auch sein geld verdienen will und mir halt sagt du brauchst dies und jenes und schwupps wirds TEUER.
wenn ihr touren / trails etc. im nürnberger raum fahrt und nichts gegen anfänger mit ein bisl kondition habt könnt ihr mir ja bescheid sagen....
grüße


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> naja selbst bauen ist so ne sache.... auf was es bei der zusammenstellung ankommt ??? daher brauch ich halt beratung, wa gestern in einem bikestore der zwar nen guten eindruck macht , aber auch sein geld verdienen will und mir halt sagt du brauchst dies und jenes und schwupps wirds TEUER.
> wenn ihr touren / trails etc. im nürnberger raum fahrt und nichts gegen anfänger mit ein bisl kondition habt könnt ihr mir ja bescheid sagen....
> grüße



Andersrum .... komm einfach mit und melde Dich wenn wir uns hier verabreden .... vor uns braucht keiner Angst haben !

Beratung kannste haben, aber es ist eben immer sehr stark Geschmacksache was man will. Poste doch einfach mal was Dir so gefällt, bzw. Du Dir vorstellst und hier wird dann der Senf dazu abgegeben .......


----------



## Coffee (24. August 2004)

@ orchknurz,

jepp, immer brav im forum gucken ;-) und beraten tun wir dich doch gerade schon. ich behaupte LX würde erstmal reichen für dich 


[offtopicmoduson]

ich warte auf den "singlespeed only tour" thread *gg*[offtopicmodusoff]

grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> [offtopicmoduson]
> ich warte auf den "singlespeed only tour" thread *gg*[offtopicmodusoff]
> grüße coffee



BEHAVE


----------



## orchknurz (24. August 2004)

THANX :::::
such mir jetzt mal adressen raus wo es was vernünftiges gibt. 
trefft ihr euch regelmäßig oder eher selten???? nur bei sonnenschein oder fahrt ihr immer???
peace


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

unregelmäßig aber trotzdem relativ oft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (24. August 2004)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> THANX :::::
> such mir jetzt mal adressen raus wo es was vernünftiges gibt.
> trefft ihr euch regelmäßig oder eher selten???? nur bei sonnenschein oder fahrt ihr immer???
> peace



regelmäßig zum Pizzaplauder (der nächste vorraussichtlich anfang september) werde ich aber rechtzeitig im forum bkannt geben.

biken inzwischen auch etwas öfters (manchmal sogar 1 x pro woche *gg*) irgendwas geht immer *lac*

Wetter? schlechtes wetter? was ist das..ah das ist dann wenn wir schneller und länger einkeheren   


coffee


----------



## orchknurz (24. August 2004)

its all right ´,,,
ok werd jetzt öfters ausschau nach euch halten und evtl. geht ja mal was zusammen... wenn ihr nicht zu krass fahrt drive ich gerne mal mit!!!!
bis denne 

P.S. an alle die auch urlaub haben :genießt das geile    wetter   

BYE , Orchknurz


----------



## Frazer (24. August 2004)

Hallo erstmal....   

wenn Dir abends mal langweilig sein sollte, ne gemeinschaftliche Tour übern Moritzberg können wir gern mal unternehmen, wohne in Lauf und des is ja nu net wirklich weit weg   

Meld dich mal, wennst Zeit hast. Bei beratender Kaufunterstützung kann ich Dir scho auch helfen... Frei nach dem Motto:

"brauchs Du?? "   

Grüße


----------



## orchknurz (24. August 2004)

HEY FRAZER,
cool nen "nachbaren" hier zu treffen !!!  
logisch pogoisch > do.-so. hab ich viel zeit !!!! um nen ritt übern berg zu machen. würde mich freun aus unserer ecke n paar biker kennen zu lernen.
wenn du öfters im forum bist und die tage zeit hast ,können wir ja was ausmachen.
OK sag jetzt aufwiederhören weil ich geh jetzt in wald trainieren (mit meinen huskies). das heißt die hunde dürfen laufen und ich steh bequem aufn wagen.
Grüße, Orchknurz


----------



## subbnkaschber (24. August 2004)

@orchknurz
Willkommen im Club   
Ich würde sagen einfach mitfahren - es geht immer was zam   

cu 
subbnkaschber


----------



## Ratiopharm (24. August 2004)

Guck dir mal die Cube-Bikes an: www.cube-bikes.de

Netter Laden für Cube: http://www.bikeshops.de/radlerstube/

XT ist spitze


----------



## Frazer (24. August 2004)

@orchknurz

ich glaube, des Forum ist sowas wie meine zweite Heimat    

Samstag oder Sonntag könnten wir gern ne Runde drehen, evtl hat ja vom Rest auch noch jmd Lust, mit zu biken.


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Guck dir mal die Cube-Bikes an: www.cube-bikes.de
> 
> Netter Laden für Cube: http://www.bikeshops.de/radlerstube/
> 
> XT ist spitze


Kann ich bestätigen, Laden ist ok, Personal nett und bei mir gleich um die Ecke


----------



## jobeagle (25. August 2004)

@ochknurz,

kannst dich auch uns gerne mal anschliessen, wir starten jeden Mittwoch (derzeit 18:30 Uhr) und Samstag (14 Uhr)...
Mittwochs wird in 2 Leistungsgruppen gefahren, Samstags in Einer - da ist dann verstärkt Kondition angesagt   

Über uns:Skiclub Rothenberg-Schnaittach

Zeitweise fährt auch mein Händler (Frank aus Neunkirchen) mit...


----------



## orchknurz (25. August 2004)

HEY JOBEGLE,
hallo erstmal...
wo fahrt ihr denn los ???? wieviel km ca ????  
würd mich am liebsten jeder gruppe hier in der gegend anschließen und gucken wer WIE was fährt ????
ich bin in letzer zeit fast nur flachland gefahren und des net langsam...aber nur max. 35 km :
bin wirklich erst am anfangen  / hab zum bleistift net mal helm klamotten etc. naja nackt fahr ich auch net   
bin halt dabei mir n neues hardtail + ausrüstung zusammen zu suchen. gar net so einfach bei den etlichen herstellern !!!!!!!!!!!
soll ich warten bis die 2005 bikes aufm markt sind , oder doch ein herabgesetztes auslaufmodell 2004 ???? ich was net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobeagle (25. August 2004)

Hi,

also wir fahren mittwochs im Schnitt 30 km und 500 Hm (die Erste Gruppe mehr, die 2. weniger...), Samstags vielleicht 40-50 km und 600-900 Hm. Probier halt mal die 2. Gruppe aus, wenns dir zu langsam ist, dann in die Erste. Helm ist allerdings Pflicht...
(Steht aber auch alles auf der Homepage)

Beim Bike kannst ruhig auch zu einem 2004er greifen, wenns billiger ist. Aber sprech/mail da ruhig mal meinen Händler an (www.pro-bike-und-ski.de).


----------



## orchknurz (25. August 2004)

ok habs homepage gelest !!!
besorg mir erstmal helm höschen etc. und komm dann mal mit meinem oldtimer hardtail. schätze fast 10 jahre und für flache schnelle strecken gehts gerade noch. schau mir morgen auslaufmodelle an. aber möcht mich vorm kauf noch  a bisl informieren auf was ich alles achten muß. 
meld mich sobald ich nen kampfanzug hab.
bis denne ;orchknurz


----------



## orchknurz (7. September 2004)

hat jemand lust morgen in der laufer umgebung zu biken ??? moritzberg , oder ne kleine tour???


----------



## Frazer (7. September 2004)

Sach doch mal ne Uhrzeit, wann Du biken gehen willst....   

BTW: morgen Abend is Pizzafuttern, kommst Du eigentlich auch??


----------



## TortureKing (7. September 2004)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand lust morgen in der laufer umgebung zu biken ??? moritzberg , oder ne kleine tour???



Eben ... morgen ist Pizzatreff .... komm einfach .... dann lernst Du viele Leute kennen, die mit Dir gerne mal ein Ründchen fahren


----------



## orchknurz (7. September 2004)

HMMMMMMMMMM,
wo und wann ??? kommt ihr mit den bikes ???
fahren wollte ich morgens oder mittags so ca 2-3 std. und abends eigentlich mit 2 freunden nach nbg. 1 oder mehr bierchen trinken und ne pizza essen...  mit dicken bäuchen wieder aufs land rollen...


----------



## TortureKing (7. September 2004)

orchknurz schrieb:
			
		

> HMMMMMMMMMM,
> wo und wann ??? kommt ihr mit den bikes???



Morgen Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr
Veccia Osteria
Rieterstr.
Nürnberg
(nähe Nordklinikum, Friedrich Eberth Platz, hinter der Burg)

Mit dem Bike kommen einige (ich auch immer) ..... bring Deine Freunde doch einfach mit


----------



## orchknurz (7. September 2004)

ja versuche zu kommen ...... in der ecke kenn ich mich auch ganz gut aus. dann bis morgen vielleicht... 
Grüße


----------

